# 360° Drehung von Objekt



## bejass (6. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Für ein Filmprojekt möchte ich ein Objekt um die eigete Achse drehen lassen. Sprich eine 360° Drehung fabrizieren. Eine Videoaufnahme davon zu machen, wäre kein Problem, nur liegt dann der Fokus nicht immer richtig. Daher möchte ich einzelne Fotos schiessen und zu einem Film zusammenfügen. 

Wie gehe ich dabei am besten vor? Zudem gibt dies ja eine riesige Datenmenge da ich 500 Fotos schiessen muss für 20 sekunden Film (25 FPS). 

p.s Ein Drehteller mit Motor ist vorhanden.


----------



## sight011 (7. März 2014)

Warum schießt du nicht 300 die Du langsamer abspielst ;-)

(300 wäre sowohl durch 20 als auch 25 teilbar)



EDIT: Was ist denn das für ein Objekt?


----------



## meta_grafix (7. März 2014)

Den Drehteller immer um 0,72° drehen, Fokus korrigieren und ein Foto machen. ;D


----------



## bejass (13. März 2014)

Danke für die Antworten. Hat mir sehr weitergeholfen.


----------

